# Spinnig & Weaving



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

So I'm new to spinning ... but getting the hang of it.  I started spinning with a spindle and moved up to a wheel as my herd grew. (five years now)

I want to learn how to weave, I did try to card weave  and the lady in the book was right, peace, no kids and no phone calls is needed.:ignore: I did finish a few card weaving projects ... but I'm think maybe a table loom might be better :scratch will see ...

So anyone out there that spins or weaves ????


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

*Andi said:


> So anyone out there that spins or weaves ????


Not as much as I used to. I've moved away from Tequilia and Gin and now stick to beer. My spins and weaves are now just staggers.  Sometimes in the winter (when the wives are away) we'll do it on our tractors or ATV's. It looks like this:





Sorry, I couldn't resist. I saw the thread title and that's the first thing I thought of.

Back on subject, it's not something that I've ever gotten into. I've decided buying a lifetime supply of clothes is the approach I'm going to take.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

LOL!!!! Thanks for the smile! :2thumb:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

mennonites down the road have a big loom, I've never seen it in operation, but it's probably pretty cool to watch. I wonder how many looms are for sale (or even free) due to lack of use in the former textile belt? anybody see any on Craigslist?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

A craft that I have never tried and do not have any unfinished projects to admit to!! 

My Husband will be so proud!!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> mennonites down the road have a big loom, I've never seen it in operation, but it's probably pretty cool to watch. I wonder how many looms are for sale (or even free) due to lack of use in the former textile belt? anybody see any on Craigslist?


Craigslist (or my wishlist ) Does have more than a few large or floor looms. My problem with that is space ... I have a small house ... I think I will try a table loom first and see how I like it. If that works out maybe a out door loom ...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
> 
> A craft that I have never tried and do not have any unfinished projects to admit to!!
> 
> My Husband will be so proud!!!


lol ... Come on ... you know you want to give it a try.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

:sssh: Yes, I secretly do want to give it a try. But, alas, Dear Husband may divorce me if I try to bring another craft/hobby in to the house. He is convinced I had our daughter get married so I could have her bedroom to "hide" my craft stash from him. He is only partly right.

Right now I am trying to convince him that I need the treadle sewing machine from my Dads house. It is an up hill battle when I already have 3 sewing machines and a serger.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> :sssh: Yes, I secretly do want to give it a try. But, alas, Dear Husband may divorce me if I try to bring another craft/hobby in to the house. He is convinced I had our daughter get married so I could have her bedroom to "hide" my craft stash from him. He is only partly right.
> 
> Right now I am trying to convince him that I need the treadle sewing machine from my Dads house. It is an up hill battle when I already have 3 sewing machines and a serger.


LOL - I know what you mean.

I have my Grandma H's treadle sewing machine (she gave it to me just before she pasted.) I did give it a try when I first got it but not so much of late. I need to get it out, clean it up and "well" use it.

I hope your hubby comes around and you get the one from your Dads house.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> I wonder how many looms are for sale (or even free) due to lack of use


We went to a farm auction in '09. There was a full size working loom in the barn. It was a "no-bid" item so it's still there. There was supposed to be another auction at the same farm this year but it hasn't happened yet. You could probably get it for $0.50.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

The cattails around our marsh and lake have gone to fluff. I picked a couple of the heads and pulled apart the fluff. It seems very similar to the cotton I picked up in the fields of Mississippi earlier this year. 

Makes me wonder...can a person spin the cattail fluff into yarn? We have a huge, fresh crop every year! Of course, most would have to be picked from the canoe, but still...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Not sure ...

I did try my hand with my cotton, yesterday ... All I will say is ... Oh crap, that didn't go as planned ...:gaah:

I need to step back and take a new look at that... more research is needed ... 

crap ...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

You're trying to spin cotton? That's cool! The craft store in the town near us has started carrying spinning wheels and other spinning-related products! I want to stop in and look over what they've got. I've never tried it. It seems like it would take patience to learn! 

They give classes there too, so maybe...dare to dream...?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The spinning is not hard to learn, now my wheel at first (getting it set right) well ...that is where the patience came in for me. 

And to be honest it would have been better to take a few lessons ... but the shop was one and a half hour away for a 20 minute class. So I did pass on them.

Books, a dvd and youtube ...  -dare to dream- yea, then go for it ...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well ... if anyone is spinning with cattails ... they have not posted about it ... (that I could find ) 

From backwooks Home Mag ...

The utility of this cattail is limited only by your imagination. The dried stalks can be used for hand drills and arrow shafts. The seed heads and dried leaves can be used as tinder. The seed head fluff can be used for pillow and bedding stuffing or as a down-like insulation in clothing. The leaves can be used for construction of shelters or for woven seats and backs of chairs, which has been a traditional use for hundreds of years.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Well...I guess I'll figure out how and then try to spin the cattail fluff! We have so much of it around here, and it would be a crop that replenished itself on it's own every year.

First I have to go to the yarn shop in town and talk to them about spinning and get set up wtih something to do it on. I like the internet/youtube idea for learning. It's a 45 minute drive to the little town with the shop, and even that's too far for a hermit like me!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

well I finally bought me a drop spindle and some roving.
gosh this is fun! lol ways to go to get an even yarn but getting the hang of it.
found a gal and her hubby about 15 miles east of me who get lots of sheep and alpaca and such....so I bought a bunch of roving and some unwashed fleece also.
being an avid knitter I figured it was time to start making my own yarn! lol
me and the kids last week dyed some white roving with 6 different colors from Koolaid! they remind me of sherbet. bright and yummy! 
now I am spinning them and the kids want new socks, hats and mitts. lol

I also learned about thrumming mittens. You knit roving into your pattern and it becomes super fluffed inside making your mittens super warm.
a newfoundland pattern. they are awesome. anyone else know about this?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!

I started on a drop spindle and moved to a wheel as my herd of sheep grew.

thrumming mittens - well ... I need to look into that. :2thumb: Thanks


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I started on a drop spindle and moved to a wheel as my herd of sheep grew.
> 
> thrumming mittens - well ... I need to look into that. :2thumb: Thanks


I found a couple antique spinning wheels on craigslist. they look in real good shape. I don't have 500 bucks for one of those more upright newer ones.
what kind of wheel do you have andi?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a Ashford - elizabeth II - Fairytale wheel - classic design. (I love it) I don't think we paid much over $500 for it ... (with tax and all) 
Also I paid cash and the lady gave me a bunch of goodies to go with it. (which was a nice surprise)

It helps also when Christmas, my anniversary and my birthday all fall within a few days of each other. lol

I did look at some of the antique spinning wheels ... but I had no clue (at that time) if they were all there or not. Plus ... I heard more than once, "Well, it worked, last time mom (grandma) used it." but they didn't spin and didn't know if it was in working order or not.


----------



## dosadi (Oct 10, 2010)

Among my skills and experiences I worked as a master weaver for several years.

I don't have time to share all right now, but if you expect to produce more than table runners, don't consider a "table loom".

Get at least a 4 harness floor model. Better yet if you want to do patterns look for something like a 16 harness model.

I'll try and put together a better post on it later, but the first key is to go slow and set up your loom / yarn right and build up slowly.

I prefer shuttle looms and also like a device of some type to kick the shuttle back and forth. 

More later.

dosadi. Got to go, the meat in the oven is about done, and have to run to store for school stuff for daughter.

have a nice day.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

It would be interesting to hear more about your weaving. I hope you get time to post more!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Alright *Andi, this thread keeps haunting me! 

I started researching different looms, techniques, etc to weave. I decided to use a simple picture frame to try it out. I have frames, yarn, craft sticks, dowels (and other crafty stuff) on hand already, so nothing new to buy . 

Can anyone recommend a good on-line tutorial to get me started?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone ever make one of those cereal box looms? They're only good for making placemats or hot pads, but I remember doing that as a kid. I should make one and post a picture. 

I used to think I could weave a bunch of rectangles on it, then sew them together to make a blanket or something. 

md, I've never heard of the picture frame method. Do you just wrap the thread/yard around it, our use nails or slits to hold the thread in place? What do you use for a shuttle?

I have a bunch of picture frames out in the barn, the wooden rectangle type of frame. This might be something I could try.

Someone find that tutorial for her so I can pick her brain on how to do this! lol


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

GypsySue this is where I found the information on using a picture frame as a small loom.

A Simple Frame Loom for Experiments

It does have a tutorial on there, but I think I need a video. I would prefer to find a weaver to learn in person, but a video will have to do. If I find a video on-line I will add a link to this thread.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, md!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> Alright *Andi, this thread keeps haunting me!
> 
> I started researching different looms, techniques, etc to weave. I decided to use a simple picture frame to try it out. I have frames, yarn, craft sticks, dowels (and other crafty stuff) on hand already, so nothing new to buy .
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good on-line tutorial to get me started?


LOL ... I knew I would get to you.  Try your library that is where I found mine on card weaving ... then you could always look over at you tube. Best of luck and keep us posted.

dosadi - can't wait to hear more.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mdprepper - I found a cool you tube yesterday ... the lady was making a rug using the simple frame loom. She used strips of cloth and twine ... very cool ...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

So anyone want to guess what I got for my birthday????????? 

All I can say is ... my husband and kids are the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

*Andi said:


> So anyone want to guess what I got for my birthday?????????
> 
> All I can say is ... my husband and kids are the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hmmm... a crochet hook? Tee hee....:smilieimg:


----------



## LegitCitizen (Jan 1, 2011)

*Yes you can... or so I'm told.*



gypsysue said:


> The cattails around our marsh and lake have gone to fluff. I picked a couple of the heads and pulled apart the fluff. It seems very similar to the cotton I picked up in the fields of Mississippi earlier this year.
> 
> Makes me wonder...can a person spin the cattail fluff into yarn? We have a huge, fresh crop every year! Of course, most would have to be picked from the canoe, but still...


My spinning teacher assures me that this fiber _can_ be spun. She says that since it is a very short staple - like cotton, or maybe like tow - you'd have to spin it very fast and tight... but it is not impossible. It's on my spinning "wish list" - those spinning project that you keep wishing that you had time to get to...

~ L.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm new here and I'm a spinner. I'll try to spin just about anything. I dislike cotton and I've never spun cat, cattails or dryer lint. If I'm home I'll pick a wheel depending on what mood I'm in and hardly ever leave the house without a spindle. 
Take it easy,
Moose


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

LegitCitizen said:


> My spinning teacher assures me that this fiber _can_ be spun. She says that since it is a very short staple - like cotton, or maybe like tow - you'd have to spin it very fast and tight... but it is not impossible. It's on my spinning "wish list" - those spinning project that you keep wishing that you had time to get to...
> ~ L.


COOL! Thanks, LegitC! I can't wait to try it! There's lots of cattail marshes around us, and a new crop every year, just there for the gathering!

Moose, it's great to have another spinner here! What your favorite fiber to spin?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lhalfcent said:


> hmmm... a crochet hook? Tee hee....:smilieimg:


How about a Rigid Heddle Loom with the stand and all! :flower:

I have finished 2 of the "first projects" and have started on the third ... it is grand...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello & Welcome to Moose33 & LegitCitizen :wave:


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> COOL! Thanks, LegitC! I can't wait to try it! There's lots of cattail marshes around us, and a new crop every year, just there for the gathering!
> 
> Moose, it's great to have another spinner here! What your favorite fiber to spin?


Hi all,
My favorite is Blue Faced Leiscter (not sure I spelled that right). Its really soft and makes a lovley yarn. I like Coopworth & Alpaca, Lama, not so much. I also like Mohair but its a bear to spin. I do a bit of cross stitch and I also crochet hats in my spare time. 
Take it easy,
Moose


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm with you on the BFL. That stuff is a dream. I've worked with Falkland (love) and Coopworth (kinda on the fence about) and hope to give all the long staples a try eventually. Call it a spinning bucket list.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi BizzyB,
I've never worked with Falkland. Big sigh here, another one to add to my list. Coopworth is what I learned with so its my "go to" when I need to just zone out. My "bucket" is getting pretty heavy. I'm reaching (some would say I've reached) SABLE territory.
Take it easy,
Moose


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Moose and welcome.
Andi that is so awesome! I am drooling. I want to learn how to weave next. I can do those small picture frame weaving but to do more challenging stuff now thats the ticket. 
My hubby bought me a vintage spinning wheel for christmas. Needs some tension work cuz it is a bit wobbly but it spins well. It was handmade and was a family heirloom but can't seem to find out how old it really is. It is a saxony style double drive and only thing really missing is the distaff. 
I have already spun a pound of fleece and some camel hair I came across. beautiful!
blessings


----------



## LegitCitizen (Jan 1, 2011)

*Thanks*



*Andi said:


> Hello & Welcome to Moose33 & LegitCitizen :wave:


Thanks for the welcome. Good to be here. 
Nice to see so many spinners and weavers. 
I look forward to learning and getting to know everyone.
Hopefully, once I get a little more organized here, I'll post some pix. Right now our craft room looks like a rummage sale on steroids gone bad.

Thanks again for the welcome!

~ Lori


----------



## LegitCitizen (Jan 1, 2011)

*Favorite fiber*

Right now I am enamored with Shetland fiber - and with Shetland sheep (we have 4). I like the Shetland because it's versatile. In the hands of an experienced spinner you can get fine, strong, warp-quality fiber out of it. And it's forigving on beginning spinners - yielding passable yarn even in novice hands. It's also forgiving in terms of its washability. As long as your careful with it you _can_ wash it and not ruin it. You have to hand wash in cool and hang or lay out the article to dry, like any wool... but Shetland garments, like denim, get softer and softer with use. I just love it. And I love the colors that the wool comes in naturally: from snowy white to grey and brown and and blonde and red and pitch black with every delightfully heathered shade in between. It's my absolute favorite so far.

I have yet to try cotton or silk (I don't think I"m "there" yet) or cattails... but they're all on my spinning bucket list. This year I want to make a shepherd's rug - a braided rug made from braided pencil roving. We'll see how that best laid plan goes... LOL

Always a pleasure. Thanks for reading!

~ Lori


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lhalfcent said:


> Hi Moose and welcome.
> Andi that is so awesome! I am drooling. I want to learn how to weave next. I can do those small picture frame weaving but to do more challenging stuff now thats the ticket.
> My hubby bought me a vintage spinning wheel for christmas. Needs some tension work cuz it is a bit wobbly but it spins well. It was handmade and was a family heirloom but can't seem to find out how old it really is. It is a saxony style double drive and only thing really missing is the distaff.
> I have already spun a pound of fleece and some camel hair I came across. beautiful!
> blessings


:congrat:On the Christnas spinning wheel! That's great (and habit forming ... just so you know)


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

LegitCitizen said:


> I have yet to try cotton or silk (I don't think I"m "there" yet) or cattails... but they're all on my spinning bucket list. This year I want to make a shepherd's rug - a braided rug made from braided pencil roving. We'll see how that best laid plan goes... LOL
> 
> ~ Lori


Cotton is a pain ... :gaah: ...

The shepherd's rug sounds awesome, I had to do a search but the pictures I saw were great ... can't wait to see how yours turns out.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

HI Andi,
I've tried cotton a couple of times, it was just not good. I spin because its fun. For me cotton is not fun, its just to dang short. The only time I got close to spinning something decent was at the MSWF. I was spinning on one of the Bosworth Journeywheels. Lovely wheels but in the end cotton is not for me. 
Take it easy,
Moose


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a basket full of color cotton that I had hoped to spin but like you said it is short and a real pain ... I'm thinking ... pillows with my cotton. lol


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

*Andi said:


> :congrat:On the Christnas spinning wheel! That's great (and habit forming ... just so you know)


oh my gosh yes! lol
I can't help myself....  that thing calls me .... 'come spin with me...come spin with me...' and I am like....'hold on, let me get my coffee....''' hehe


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lhalfcent said:


> oh my gosh yes! lol
> I can't help myself....  that thing calls me .... 'come spin with me...come spin with me...' and I am like....'hold on, let me get my coffee....''' hehe


lol

Sounds like me with my loom... I guess I will balance out after a little while.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

BizzyB said:


> I'm with you on the BFL. That stuff is a dream. I've worked with Falkland (love) and Coopworth (kinda on the fence about) and hope to give all the long staples a try eventually. Call it a spinning bucket list.


Hi BizzyB,
I've been thinking about this Falkland stuff. Do you have a source for it that you can share? Like I need one more thing to spin, but, if we both like BFL I'm thinking I might like Falkland too. I've checked a couple of my favorite "enablers" without success.
Thanks bunches,
Moose


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

Try Etsy. Search for Falkland roving and you'll find lots of small-scale, indie dyers. I'd like to say I only buy in small quantities, that I don't spin enough to justify pounds and pounds of wool, but I get dazzled by all the pretty colors... and, well.  Paradise Fibers has bulk undyed Falkland top.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

oh goodness. i been going nuts spinning and have a bunch of assorted yarns now.
from super twisted to loose lol when you are just learning to spin you get some interesting stuff. lol
did some experiment on dying with kool aid so now I got all this wierd yarn that i needed to do something with.
I love Kaffe Fausett knit patterns so i pulled out one of his books and started a funky oversized sweater using all these yarns and colors. so far so good i think.
as for fleece, i wish i knew how to tell them apart. i been given some small amounts of various fleece but dont really know what they are.
i know some are merino and some are just regular short sheepy stuff. lol
i know what alpaca is.
anyway...was just taking a break and saw your posts on falkland fleece.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi lhalfcent, 
The "interesting stuff" you mentioned sells for a small fortune in yarn stores. :2thumb: I too have some "mystery fiber" stuff. Mostly I felt it into balls for the cat. I have some bells that I got at the craft store and I felt around them. She seems to like them. I hate tripping over them but she likes them.
Take it easy,
Moose


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

BizzyB said:


> Try Etsy. Search for Falkland roving and you'll find lots of small-scale, indie dyers. I'd like to say I only buy in small quantities, that I don't spin enough to justify pounds and pounds of wool, but I get dazzled by all the pretty colors... and, well.  Paradise Fibers has bulk undyed Falkland top.


Hi BizzyB,
Thank you for the suggestions. I've purchased things from Etsy in the past. Always with success. I'll stay with the smaller quantities too. I just seem to have a LOT of small quantities. 

What I have the most of is the BFL. Just can't get enough of that stuff. I'm off to check on Paradise Fibers. Again, thank you for the suggestions !! 
Take it easy,
Moose


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Moose33 said:


> Hi lhalfcent,
> The "interesting stuff" you mentioned sells for a small fortune in yarn stores. :2thumb: I too have some "mystery fiber" stuff. Mostly I felt it into balls for the cat. I have some bells that I got at the craft store and I felt around them. She seems to like them. I hate tripping over them but she likes them.
> Take it easy,
> Moose


oh! speaking of felted balls...i use felted wool balls for the dryer! makes clothes soft and totally static free!
:2thumb:


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

lhalfcent said:


> oh! speaking of felted balls...i use felted wool balls for the dryer! makes clothes soft and totally static free!
> :2thumb:


Thanks for the tip. :thankyou: Guess I've got to go use up some more of my mystery fiber for dryer balls. I'm thinking cat toys with bells in the dryer would make a heck of a racket. 
Take it easy,
Moose


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Moose33 - I agree - The "interesting stuff" is gold ... and turns out some neat stuff (and one of a kind ... lol ... not that I would know anything about that.)


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, I will have to put my weaving on a "time limit" ... Hubby told me last night I need to finish last years wool because it almost time to start shearing again. -sigh- lol (one more bag)

What are you all working on?


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Andi,
I'm in "need"  of some blue faced leciester blended with silk. I'll bet that's yummy. I found a bunch on Etsy, now the color. So many choices...

Made the cat a new felt ball. Its now gone. I cannot find it anywhere. I'm sure she's carried it off to someplace really safe.

I'm almost finished with another dishrag. Not very exciting I know. I could buy them but for about a dollar and a couple of evenings I can make my own to suit me. I like that. 

Take it easy,
Moose


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

I just bought myself one of those beginning weaving looms. a beka rigid heddle loom.
I want to get a much bigger loom but i figured if i learn on this one then my 8 year old daughter can learn then when i step up to a larger one she can have the little one. 
anyway, when i got this loom i also got a larger reed heddle to do a larger project. but dang i had a dickens of a time warping this thing. 
I do have a book called learning to weave but it mostly deals with the larger floor loom. sigh
anyone got some good online helps i can pour over? I have been spinning alot and have some small amounts that would be perfect to weave into pillows etc so i can learn different patterns etc.
but getting this thing started is a bit tricky.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My loom is an Ashford rigid heddle loom and their web page has a 'learning to weave page'. It may help you to get started ... (sorry I could not post the link :gaah It goes over all the basics,

Then I found a rigid heddle weaving book, (ashford - Rowena Hart) That goes over different techniques and projects ... the handwoven cloak will be my next project. 

Keep us up to date! :2thumb:


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

oo sweet, thank you Andi! I will keep you updated. I am just about done with a sampler of green and white a simple weave but i am getting the hang of the selvedges anyway. lol
but the warping! now that is a tad intimidating...hehe


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lhalfcent said:


> but the warping! now that is a tad intimidating...hehe


My son said it took longer to warp than to weave! lol (he may be right)


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lhalfcent said:


> oo sweet, thank you Andi! I will keep you updated. I am just about done with a sampler of green and white a simple weave but i am getting the hang of the selvedges anyway. lol
> but the warping! now that is a tad intimidating...hehe


Well ... How is it going?

Are you hooked yet? lol

Looking for an update.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Well ... How is it going?
> 
> Are you hooked yet? lol
> 
> Looking for an update.


lol i am hooked!
I just finished spinning some nice highly twisted yarn for my next project.
gonna make a big pocket bag. with all my early learning spinning yarns it should be colorful! 
so what have you made lately?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I picked up a new book. :surrender: 

Along with all the other great projects was a few on fleece rugs.  So I think I will give it a try.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

I did learn how to weave that loopy one to make plush terry towels. 
it was a chunky sample for the first one to learn. very cool.
i need a bigger loom cuz i just have a beka loom but i am planning on making cotton terry bath towels!! ambitious i know. lol


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well the loom has had a rest and today (with all the rain) I got back on it ... Yes, I know ... I could have been cleaning the barn but that did not call at all. 

But thinking on it I could have cleaned the house!  But told myself it would do little good till the rain stopped. 

Oh ... I did dust the spinning wheel. :2thumb: lol

This time of year it is just hopping, with little time to do the things you like ...


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

:2thumb:


----------

